# Critique wanted: Daisy-cross something doe



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's my cross something doe. I'm guessing she's between 2-3 years old. Critique on her please. Also, what breed(s) do you think she is?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty new to goats, but I'll hazard that she has Saanen and Nubian in her. I will also say that she runs "downhill" rather than up, and has a steep rump; hasn't a whole lot of brisket, and might want to be a little more barrelly in the ribs; but she looks to be a nice, alert girl, and I wouldn't write her off by any means! She may well prove to be a good milker; and if bred to a buck who is more dairy in character, you could have nice kids. My opinion.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree, Saanen/Nubian....but I am no expert. She is a cute doe though


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like my Nubian kiko. She or my girl isn't one that you would pick out of a group

and say 'omg that's the nicest goat I ever saw' but I cross my girl to a Boer and I get top $ for her kids. They are blocky and grow fast. I'm no good at pin pointing what's good or bad but I wouldn't take any negative to heart because if she's like mine you'll love her kids


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> She looks like my Nubian kiko. She or my girl isn't one that you would pick out of a group
> 
> and say 'omg that's the nicest goat I ever saw' but I cross my girl to a Boer and I get top $ for her kids. They are blocky and grow fast. I'm no good at pin pointing what's good or bad but I wouldn't take any negative to heart because if she's like mine you'll love her kids


Yes, I do love her kids!

Also, what are some more thoughts on her?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm no expert, but here's what I see: 


PROS: 

Long neck, but could be longer
Looks to have a correct bite
Nicely blended throughout
Decent capacity, could use a bit more
Long rump
Really wide through the hips and pins, I like that about her
Decent spring of rib
Feminine head
Strong chine
Pasterns look okay
Pretty good depth of body, could have a tad more, but pretty nice


CONS:

Lacks brisket
Toes out
Very downhill (hips higher than withers)
Back legs are a bit posty
Lacks power in front end assembly
Could use a bit more dairy character
A little short-bodied


I can't judge her udder or escutcheon area, would need pics from the back for that. 
I feel like I'm missing something.. onder: If I think of it, I'll come back. 
She's not bad.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll try get pics of her udder/escutcheon area after she freshens in April...SO looking forward to seeing her kids!
P.S. She is a bit cow-hocked. Hocks used to almost touch. That got WAY better once I started giving her minerals. They are still a wee tad wrong, though.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> I feel like I'm missing something.. onder: If I think of it, I'll come back.


Steep rump, you also didn't say anything about her thurls


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Steep rump, you also didn't say anything about her thurls


Well, I sure thought both of those, just forgot to write it! :doh: 
I think her thurls are okay, it's a little hard to tell...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also add that she should be more level from thurl to thurl (one side to the other on her rump, rather than the back bone being up above the hips).


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been wondering why the bone between hips and pin bones is arched...I think it got worse after she got it by a older doe. Would that have anything to do with it and is that arched up bone bad?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not really bad just looks funny, with dairy goats you do want the rump to nearly level in all directions. meat goats they seem to not mind as much as I think it must allow for a little more meat in the rump. Having a really steep rump can make it harder for them to kid.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input! I'll be posting pictures again in the spring/summer of all the goats and kids for feedback...you all are so helpful.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think she's a Kiko, maybe crossed. They tend to have more forward ears like that instead of the Nubians which are longer and more down. People tend to jump to Saanen with white/cream goats, but both Kiko and Nubians carry that color. 

If you have pictures of her udder I can make a good guess as to whether there's any dairy blood in her or not.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She reminds me a lot of a friend of mine's doe. She is half Kiko and 1/4 Nubian and 1/4 Saanen. That is just a guess.

Nice girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! She's been confusing me too, as to what breed she is!

As to her udder, I'll have to see if I have any good pictures...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Just thought I'ld share...have absolutely NO IDEA how she got it on, but she did.:laugh:
It's attached under her jaw again.

Oh, yeh, I've been looking for a pic of her udder, ( I KNOW I've got one somewhere!) and so far it's evaded me.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, so the pic I had of her udder is gone. I'll have to get one when she freshens!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And recent pics of Daisy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She really looks Kiko to me, I raise Alpine, Kiko, Boer and Alpine Kiko cross.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with all the votes for Kiko cross! I have this doe who is (supposedly) 50% kiko/50% boer and looks quite similar to yours. I LOVE her character, all our other does are straight boer and not super playful - but this kiko cross bounds and plays all the time!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! She looks sweet


----------

